
Node.js vs. Golang - NICKgMRP
What are your thoughts on Microservices development in Node.js vs Golang? Benefits or negatives of both
======
bastijn
What did you do to explore the differences yourself? A simple google search
will bring a legion of answers [0][1] (first two hits for models vs golang).

Your question is too broad to be answered properly. Let us know what you
already found yourself and what specific items you could not answer. That way
we can spend our time efficiently and provide you an answer that you can
actually use.

[0]
[https://www.google.nl/amp/www.hostingadvice.com/blog/nodejs-...](https://www.google.nl/amp/www.hostingadvice.com/blog/nodejs-
vs-golang/amp/)

[1] [https://da-14.com/blog/golang-vs-nodejs-comparison-
performan...](https://da-14.com/blog/golang-vs-nodejs-comparison-performance-
speed-scalability-and-other)

------
zer00eyz
Golang: Easy to get started, hard to master (worth it) - maturing and run by
experienced if opinionated people.

Node: Easy to get started, can let you get shit done. Easy to dig your own
grave, problems sometimes come from left field.

Honestly, writing golang makes me feel like I'm trying to revive Brutalism -
it is blocky overbuilt and feels solid - it just doesn't feel "elegant", and
you really don't want to cut corners. Node is more "fun" \- but it just feels
like I'm adding to a pile of hacks and checking that in -

Node: I have been bitten by more than once - situations totally out of my
control left me dead in the water. Golang, not so much.

Lastly when I work in go, I can understand my dependencies and deal with them.
Most of my node experience entails praying all the dependencies work and
dealing with it if they don't or stop.

Really the choice is yours because both WORK, but for me personally I would
not want to work in node again. Honestly set them both up and figure out what
one you like more - it should not be hard to write a basic sign up and log in
micro service.

~~~
zerr
Why not D instead of Go? If GC is not an issue, and you want a standalone
native executable (like Go), D seems to tick all the points. In addition, you
get a much more elegant language.

------
truth_seeker
Unless you seek really good real time system use NodeJS otherwise Go. I use
NodeJS and MongoDB to handle upto 6k req/sec on two quad core server on AWS
with average latency time less than 60ms with each request hitting Mongo at
least 2 times. New version of JS i.e. ES7 is way more productive than Golang
syntax.

